# THANK GOD FOR SEPTEMBER



## NY Trooper (Jul 25, 2006)

It must be that everyone is out catching the early fall pike and muskie. The action has been slow around the old posting board lately. The area that I fish most, the Hudson River, is cooling down very nicely. Temps are in the upper 60's and dropping. Action has picked up quite a bit. The largest this week was a 33 inch 6.8 pounder. Saw my first 40 incher the other day. I got her to take a swipe at a large spinner bait and had her on for a split second. How is everyone else doing with the early fall?


----------



## NY Trooper (Jul 25, 2006)

Just a side note, any fellow New York pike hunters follow this site?


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

how did you know it was 40" ????


----------



## NY Trooper (Jul 25, 2006)

2 Reasons....First, just like everyone else around here I am a fisherman and everyone knows that fisherman know how to exactly determine the length of a fish by just looking at it! LOL Secondly, I measured the opening in the weeds where she was sitting with my rod and compared it to the ruler in my boat! Not exactly science, but she was an honest 40 inch fish!


----------



## Matt B (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm not from NY, but from MA...

The summer was excellent for the small ones, but its starting to heat up for bigger fish (not huge by any standards, but big for around here). The average fish size in the summer was 5-8...right now I'm picking fish up in groups, in the 8-12 pound range...bucktails and shallow jerks have been key...i fish a small river system, that puts out an occasional monster (hopefully me this year) 8)


----------



## YBONES (Oct 2, 2006)

Residing in western ny has its rewards...got pike waters all over.Got a few nice ones,not huge but respectable.I fish mainly lake ontario bays(sodus/portbay/irondiquoit)and the fingerlakes(seneca/coneseus).Did get a nice musky couple weeks ago in chautauqua.37" my first.(3rd trip-persistance finally paid off).These monsters are tough!


----------



## ISLANDER (Oct 22, 2006)

I live just north of Albany. I just found this site. I fish the Mohawk, east of the twins. I had a 42 inch muskie last September fishing for bass. I am hooked. I launch at Corning Preserve in the spring for the 
striper run. I work on the Hudson and fish my lunch breaks. Some nice smallies and a few large mouth. I have seen some monster fish break water but I am not sure of what they where. My starter went on my boat but I will be on the Mohawk hopefully mid next week. I'm going to try some deep water jigging with minnows and buck tails. The waters getting cold quick, I got to get my last casts in before the ice.


----------



## ISLANDER (Oct 22, 2006)

What part of the Hudson do you fish?


----------



## NY Trooper (Jul 25, 2006)

I live up in the Saratoga area and fish mainly out of Schuylerville. There is a fairly new boat launch there and its free. Go figure, a place you can fish for free in New York! Better keep quiet about that or the state will get their fingers in the pie. Great pike and bass in this section of the river between Stillwater and Schuylerville. Almost 13 or 14 miles of water between the locks!


----------



## ISLANDER (Oct 22, 2006)

How late in the season do you fish the hudson? I am originally from Long Island and fishing fresh water is relatively new to me. I am used to fishing right into early December from the beach.


----------



## NY Trooper (Jul 25, 2006)

Most of my fishing is done now that deer season has arrived. I usually go up until the early part of October. It seems when the water temperature gets into the lower 60's the big pike really come on up here in the Hudson. Now I will have to wait until the hard water comes in to chase them some more!


----------

